# HP Touchpad Issues



## BazookaDuke (Dec 29, 2012)

I am new to FreeBSD. I have spent some time with linux but generally this is all fairly new. I have installed FreeBSD, I have everything I need working so far. I installed fluxbox as a WM and all is well so far. But then I realized that the touchpad tap to click was enabled. This feature drives me crazy. I found it is disabled when I install the synaptic drivers and include in the file: 

/boot/loader.conf

```
hw.psm.synaptics_support="1"
```

When I enabled this if I touch the touchpad while right-clicking everything goes crazy, and will scroll through all the different fluxbox desktops. Similar to the issue found Here.

I followed each step of what solved it for that user, however nothing changed for me. 

Is there a way to use the standard moused and disable the tap to click? Or does anyone have any ideas as to why the synaptic touchpad goes crazy during a right click?

I am at work so cannot post anything from the laptop. When I get home I will post /boot/loader.conf /etc/rc.conf /xorg.conf and /etc/sysctl.conf as those seemed to be what was needed to troubleshoot the other users issue.

Is there any other information that would be helpful?


----------



## BazookaDuke (Dec 31, 2012)

Here are the contents of my files, I had to manually type them so only included what seemed relevent, couldn't get copy paste to work (Once again this is new)

loader.conf

```
hw.psm.synaptics_support="1"
nvidia_load="YES"
```

rc.conf

```
hostname="myhost.home"
wlans_iwn0="wlan0"
ifconfig_wlan0="WPA DHCP"
sshd_enable="YES"
moused_enable="YES" (i have disabled same issue)
dumpdev="AUTO"
hald_enable="YES"
dbus_enable="YES"
linux_enable="YES"
```

xorg.conf

```
Section "InputDevice"
Identifier "Mouse0
Driver "mouse"
Option "Protocol" "auto"
Option "Device" "/dev/sysmouse"
Option "Emulate3Buttons" "no"
Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"
```

sysctl.conf

```
hw.psm.tap_timeout=0
```

So if anyone has any advice. Also trying to get flash player to work, I seem to have gotten everything installed but i just get black, no video no sound. I might be reinstalling the entire OS soon to get back to default. Learning is fun!


----------



## BazookaDuke (Jan 4, 2013)

More of a journal update I guess as no one is really looking at this.

I found out my problem with flash player. Didn't have to re install, just missing a dependency the ports didn't install. So I spent some more time trying to get the touch-pad working the way I want. It feels like I'm just missing something simple. For the past few days I have followed many forums and looked at the wiki etc and reconfigured many options, all of which leaving me with basically the same functionality. 

So if I have loader.conf include 
	
	



```
hw.psm.synaptics_support="1"
```
 and rc.conf include 
	
	



```
moused_enable="YES"
```
 the tap to click is disabled, however the mouse scrolls like crazy when I right click and put my finger even close to the touch-pad. 

If I have loader.conf not include 
	
	



```
hw.psm.synaptics_support="1"
```
 but have rc.conf include 
	
	



```
moused_enable="YES"
```
 then everything works great, except tap to click is enabled. 

If I have loader.conf include 
	
	



```
hw.psm.synaptics_support="1"
```
 but do not have rc.conf include 
	
	



```
moused_enable="YES"
```
 then it acts really crazy and I can only click if I am moving the mouse, this includes tap to click. 

I attempted modifying Xorg.conf  to use different drivers, such as mouse and synaptic, and attempted to use different protocols with both mouse and synaptic, these changes appeared to have little effect, except if I put protocol to "AUTO" and use the Synaptic driver, this will cause X to not load with errors about the synaptic's driver unable to find the protocol, and that the psm0 device is busy or unable to connect. (I regrettably did not keep the errors on hand.)

As of now i'm working with the configuration above execept I have disabled hw.psm.synaptics_support="1" so the mouse works the best, however I keep tap clicking things I don't want to. I will continue to play with this and attempt to learn more about what is going on and find a way to configure this mouse the way I want it configured.


----------

